# Oil City, PA - CB 4000 Can Bus controller for auxiliary functions on a BobCat.



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

First Function: This adapter is specially designed to plug into any Bobcat® 7 Pin connector and allow the operator to run up to 4 x 12 volt solenoids directly from the stick controls of your Bobcat®. Works on Bobcat® skid steer loaders as well as Toolcat and Versahandler machines.

Second Function: This adapter is specially designed to plug into any Bobcat® 7 Pin connector and allow the operator to run up to 2 x 12 volt electric motors or linear actuators directly from the stick controls of your Bobcat®. It will automatically swap the polarity of the two outputs depending on which button you push on your control sticks. Works on Bobcat® skid steer loaders as well as Toolcat and Versahandler machines.

$300


----------

